# The Colony



## abraxas (Apr 15, 2008)

A bee colony lives in these holes bored in Yellowstone volcanic tuff in the Amargosa Chaos.





An uneasy feeling prevails.


----------



## rjackjames (Apr 15, 2008)

wow you can see a face on the bee hive colony...if you look closer or maybe its just my imagination....lol


----------



## Miaow (Apr 15, 2008)

great pic :thumbup: I can see the face also


----------



## Roger (Apr 15, 2008)

yep good find, it reminds me of the face of an ancient mummy.


----------



## Rolland (Apr 15, 2008)

Ever read Sandkings by George RR Martin?


----------



## DarknGorgeous (Apr 15, 2008)

lol, yeah I see the face as well; kinda creepy, but very cool shot.


----------



## abraxas (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks everyone.  Shots like this are a lot of fun for me.



Rolland said:


> Ever read Sandkings by George RR Martin?



I haven't, but I will be tonight- looks fascinating.


----------



## Miaow (Apr 15, 2008)

Rolland said:


> Ever read Sandkings by George RR Martin?



There's a movie of this also I think around - I saw something on DVD a while ago that sounds pretty similar - Pretty sure it was the same title also - Think it was on a dvd of 3 short  movies..


----------



## kundalini (Apr 15, 2008)

The face dead center (no pun intended) was the first one I saw.  Looking around though, I came across several others.  I love this sorta stuff, like clouds or an M.C. Eischer work or Where's Waldo , finding many things within the one.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Seefutlung (Apr 15, 2008)

Good stuff ... once again fact is stranger than fiction.

Gary


----------



## abraxas (Apr 15, 2008)

Miaow said:


> There's a movie of this also I think around - I saw something on DVD a while ago that sounds pretty similar - Pretty sure it was the same title also - Think it was on a dvd of 3 short  movies..



I was reading through the description of the ebook, it said something about being on an Outer Limits episode.  I should watch that more often- It'd would save me the $2 I'll be spending later 



kundalini said:


> The face dead center (no pun intended) was the first one I saw.  Looking around though, I came across several others.  I love this sorta stuff, _like clouds or an M.C. Eischer work or Where's Waldo _, finding many things within the one.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.



I was so into the big face, I didn't even notice some of the other possibilities.  I'll have to spend more time with my demons 

That's cool.  Thank you!


----------



## MissMia (Apr 16, 2008)

The more you look the more you see. Love this shot. Great capture Abraxas!


----------



## Miaow (Apr 16, 2008)

abraxas said:


> I was reading through the description of the ebook, it said something about being on an Outer Limits episode.  I should watch that more often- It'd would save me the $2 I'll be spending later



Yeah now you've said the show name I think it was an Outer Limits DVD - my boyfriend hired it from the video shop the guy there told him it was a show sorta like The Twilight Zone.


----------



## abraxas (Apr 16, 2008)

Seefutlung said:


> Good stuff ... once again fact is stranger than fiction.
> 
> Gary



Thanks Gary.  I'm starting to think, "Hey, this geology stuff ain't so boring."  Who'm I kidding? That's why I take photos of junk like this of field trips.



MissMia said:


> The more you look the more you see. Love this shot. Great capture Abraxas!



Thanks MM.  Next week I'm going through all my anthropomorhs and see what else is in there.



Miaow said:


> Yeah now you've said the show name I think it was an Outer Limits DVD - my boyfriend hired it from the video shop the guy there told him it was a show sorta like The Twilight Zone.



Wow- That was a great ebook!  The relationship between the story and photo makes sense.  Creatures that worship, how cool. 

I used to watch TWZ and Outer Limits all the time, but haven't in years now. I do watch too much TV, and try to limit myself, but will keep an eye out for the episode as I usually flip through the guide late at night looking for noise. Thanks for bringing that link up Rolland.


----------



## Rolland (Apr 16, 2008)

Your welcome abraxas, I've never seen the movie, but on reading previews online, it sounds as tho the producer, twisted it way different from the story. Leaving out the sandkings sculpturing his face on their castle, would change the whole meaning of the story.


----------



## Seefutlung (Apr 16, 2008)

Okay abraxas, come clean ... when did you notice the face ... in the field or on the computer?


----------



## abraxas (Apr 16, 2008)

Rolland said:


> Your welcome abraxas, I've never seen the movie, but on reading previews online, it sounds as tho the producer, twisted it way different from the story. Leaving out the sandkings sculpturing his face on their castle, would change the whole meaning of the story.



For the $2.50 it cost to read the short story, it was well worth it.  There was just too much more in the story that could have never fit into a 20-40 minute segment.  I think the key to the meaning of the story is in the mention of the way the maw designs the metamorphis.  The sculpting is an interesting reinforcement of the worship and redesign of the progeny. Without mentioning the sculpting, the photo would have had no relation to the story.



Seefutlung said:


> Okay abraxas, come clean ... when did you notice the face ... in the field or on the computer?





_"Art is what you can get away with."_
~Andy Warhol


----------



## Miaow (Apr 16, 2008)

Rolland said:


> Your welcome abraxas, I've never seen the movie, but on reading previews online, it sounds as tho the producer, twisted it way different from the story. Leaving out the sandkings sculpturing his face on their castle, would change the whole meaning of the story.



They did have the sculpting in the movie quite a bit including them doing the face and another face also i think.  Some bits of the story do sound a little different though reading the info on the ebook from how it was done in the movie.


----------



## lena5538 (Apr 22, 2008)

that reminds me the movie "my girl"... nice photo..


----------



## abraxas (Apr 23, 2008)

lena5538 said:


> that reminds me the movie "my girl"... nice photo..



Thanks!

Here's an updated version;
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=120435


----------

